# Is Getting a Electrical Engineering Job really possible (for me)?



## lbs12219 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am probably just complaining today (with my first thread)

I have just graduated (weeks ago) with distinction from a G08 University in Melbourne, majoring in Electrical Engineering. 

During this year I have been applying for hundreds of postions (for several different disciplines) and only once I got to the final interview stage (and it is a software developing GP I applied just for fun because I know little about I.T.).

Pretty sure I got a good resume, best I can do before I lie, checked by lots of people.

I am with a Bridging Visa, Still pending for PR (This won't be a problem right? I got full working permission aready)

The main problem maybe that I don't have ANY working experince towards my field. (Too hard for international students to get one though)

So this is it! Frustrating job seeking experience for an international graduate in a dull subject in Australia. Anyone in the same boat wants to share exerience or any advice?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

It could be a combination of factors, like competing with many other applicants who may have more experience than yourself or who have resumes that stand out more than your resume.

Are you only applying to advertised jobs? Also directly approach companies in your field & ask them if they have any openings or if they know of any openings at other companies.


----------

